# Heavy 24 Chemnitz 2009



## rdprof (26. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Marathonfreunde,

es hat sich eine Menge bei uns getan! 

Auf unserer Internetseite www.mtb-chemnitz.de, erscheinen wir euch im neuen Anklitz.

Schaut mal vorbei, wir freuen uns auf euch und vielleicht können wir den ein oder anderen am 20.06.2009 zu unserem Rennen begrüßen!


----------



## racing_basti (28. November 2008)

die Preisentwicklung, nein - die Startgeldentwicklung, ist seit dem ersten Rennen in 2007 aber auch nicht schlecht:

Bsp. Einzelstarter:
2007: 40â¬
2008: 50â¬
2009: 60â¬ + 5â¬ Stellplatz + 15â¬ 2 Betreuer = 80â¬

steht der StartgelderhÃ¶hung um Bspw. 100% beim kommenden Rennen auch eine entsprechende ErhÃ¶hung der organisatorischen QualitÃ¤t gegenÃ¼ber?

positiv aufgefallen bisher:
+ Transponder fÃ¼r jeden Fahrer

(evtl.) noch umzusetzen:
- zweite Kontrollstelle 
- Sicherstellen der Verpflegung Ã¼ber 24h
- Streckensicherung (auch/besonders Nachts sollten ALLE Posten mit munteren Leuten besetzt sein)
- Radkontrolle (MTBs mit 26 und 29 Zoll laut Ausschreibung)
- Kontrolle der Lichtpflicht (auch letztes Jahr waren wieder einige ohne RÃ¼cklicht unterwegs) - bitte gebt bei der letzten Besprechung konkrete Zeiten an in den mit Licht gefahren werden MUSS (Bsp. 21.30-5.00) ihr wisst ja wanns im Sommer hell und dunkel wird
- und als Nebenbemerkung am Rande: bitte Ã¼berdenkt doch auch noch mal die "Ehrengaben" der Siegerehrung 

also dann, wir sehen uns in 204 Tagen und 1 Stunde 28 Minuten und 30 Sekunden am Stausee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rdprof (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo racing Basti,

die Startgelderhöhung im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren ist nicht 100%, da wir auch in den Vorjahren eine Gebühr für Stellplatz und Betreuer erhoben haben.
Zu der Preisentwicklung müssen wir noch folgendes sagen: Die Rennen in Duisburg und München ( vorallem Duisburg, bis jetzt das beste 24h Rennen), können ihren Standart nur auf Grund ihrer Startgeldgebühren halten. Da wir auch im zweiten Veranstaltungsjahr, wieder viele Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gesehen haben, kamen wir nicht um diese Maßnahme herum.

Zu eurer Info, was wir alles verbessert haben bzw. noch wollen:
- es wurde ein neues Org.- Team gebildet
- eine neue Zeitmessung wird es geben
- neues Regelwerk ( Licht, Radkontrolle, Verpflegung)
- organisatorische Ablauf der Veranstaltung
- Vergrößerung der Veranstaltungfläche
- Erweiterung der Veranstaltung mit Rahmenprogramm

Wir denken, das wir auf einen guten Weg sind und viele Fehler die uns in den ersten beiden Jahren unterlaufen sind, unterbinden können und euch somit wieder ein schönes Rennen bieten werden.

P.S.: Schön das wir dich 2009 wieder zum Rennen begrüßen dürfen!


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Dezember 2008)

Eine zweite Kontrolle kurz vor dem "steilen Stück" würde sicherlich mit einigen Vorurteilen aufräumen  . Ich fand die Orga. in diesem Jahr schon sehr gut und immer sehr hilfsbereit, aber ich denke ihr macht das schon. 

Schön wären auch warme Duschen am Sonntag  (manche haben eine etwas längere Abreise Chemnitz -> Bremen = weit!) 

Ach ja bitte die Strecke so lassen, dann kommen wir auch wieder! Nee mal Spaß beiseite, für uns war Chemnitz in diesem Jahr das schönste 24H Event vor Duisburg (meiner Meinung nach haben die dort in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen!) 

Gruß Bremen und bis Juni


----------



## rdprof (1. Dezember 2008)

danke erstmal für dein feedback,

mit der zweiten Kontrollstation sind wir noch nicht ganz sicher, wo diese sich befinden wird. Da wir noch eine zusätzliche Anlaufstation auf der Strecke planen und dies gern mit allem ( San.- Station / Zeitmessung ) zusammenfassen wollen. Aber das bekommen wir schon hin. 

Mit den Duschen wird es definitiv eine andere Lösung geben!!

Die Strecke wird eine minimale Änderung haben. Dieses wird aber immer noch interessant für euch sein. 
Wir kennen ja eure Ansprüche!


----------



## Bechy (3. Dezember 2008)

Schön wäre es auch, wenn es 24h Strom geben würde. Da wir letztes Jahr sicher 8h keinen Strom hatten


----------



## rdprof (3. Dezember 2008)

Wir werden auch wie in den letzten Jahren Strom zur Verfügung stellen. 
( siehe unter: mtb-chemnitz.de -- Infos von A-Z )


----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2009)

gibt es inzwischen neue infos bezüglich der strecke? bleibt diese wie im vorjahr, oder kommt ein kleines stück hinzu?


----------



## rdprof (29. März 2009)

Hallo racing basti,

die Strecke bleibt wie die letzten Jahre gleich. Es kann sein , dass es kleine Änderungen gibt, da wir eine zweite Zeitmessstation einbauen werden. Wir werden euch aber über eventuelle Streckenänderungen diesbezüglich informieren.

P.S.: Unsere Internetseite ist nun endlich komplett fertig  

http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## Aitschie (29. März 2009)

rdprof schrieb:


> P.S.: Unsere Internetseite ist nun endlich komplett fertig
> 
> http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de



Aha, ich darf aus der Seite zitieren (unter Bilder): _Die neue Bildergallerie ist momentan noch im Aufbau. _ 

Wir sehen uns am 20.Juni, bringe wieder ein Team an den Start!

PS: warum habt ihr das Forum dicht gemacht? Für Fragen fand ich das nicht schlecht. Richtet "als Ersatz" vielleicht nen Link auf dieses Forum ein.


----------



## rdprof (29. März 2009)

ja ja die Bilder 

aber wir wollte nur mal sehen, ob ihr unsere Seiten auch alle anschaut 

natürlich werden die kleineren Baustellen noch erledigt.

Mit dem Forum hatten wir leider grafische Probleme und mussten dieses abstellen. 

Der Hinweis von dir ( Verlinkung in das Forum) war sehr gut! Mal sehen wie wir es hinbekommen.

wir sehen uns am 20.06.09!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspire_gt (29. März 2009)

Ja das Thema Bilder ist auch ein Punkt, wenn dieses Jahr mal wieder ein Fotograf kommt der Bilder macht wie 2007, Sportograf oder wie der 2007 hieß. Die Suche nach Bildern von 2008 hat sich ja über Monate hingezogen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr den Sportograf eine Mail geschickt und da kam eine Antwort das ihm dieses Jahr rechtzeitig bescheid gesagt werden soll und er kümmert sich drum. Also wenn ihr das dann in den Weg leiten könntet wär das super.


----------



## rdprof (30. März 2009)

Dieses Jahr werden die Jungs vom Sportograf wieder bei unserer Veranstaltung sein.


----------



## LH_DJ (30. März 2009)

Bechy schrieb:


> Schön wäre es auch, wenn es 24h Strom geben würde. Da wir letztes Jahr sicher 8h keinen Strom hatten



Speist ihr auch von Meißner Porzellan? Wofür brauchst du Strom? Dafür läuft dann wieder den ganzen Tag bzw. Nacht ein Monster an Aggregat, welches im größeren Umkreis niemanden ein Auge zumachen läßt. Bei mir egal, bin Einzelfahrer und eh unterwegs. Was manche Leute zu bemängeln haben wundert mich schon. So wie es sich liest seid ihr alle nicht das erste mal bei 24h Rennen und solltet wissen worauf ihr euch einrichten müßt. Aber ihr würdet sicher auch mit der Hälfte der Startgebühr alles doppelt so gut machen - weiter so.

Dietmar


----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Speist ihr auch von Meißner Porzellan? Wofür brauchst du Strom? Dafür läuft dann wieder den ganzen Tag bzw. Nacht ein Monster an Aggregat, welches im größeren Umkreis niemanden ein Auge zumachen läßt. Bei mir egal, bin Einzelfahrer und eh unterwegs. Was manche Leute zu bemängeln haben wundert mich schon. So wie es sich liest seid ihr alle nicht das erste mal bei 24h Rennen und solltet wissen worauf ihr euch einrichten müßt. Aber ihr würdet sicher auch mit der Hälfte der Startgebühr alles doppelt so gut machen - weiter so.
> 
> Dietmar



was hast du denn gegen die stromversorgung?
es gibt halt fahrer/teams die nachts im fahrerlager nicht unbedingt komplett im dunklen sitzen wollen oder einfach mal was warmes essen/trinken wollen. manche wollen auch nochmal die akkus etwas nachladen oder was auch immer machen...
sei doch lieber froh, dass es eine zentrale stromversorgung gibt und nicht jeder seinen eigenen stromerzeuger mitbringen muss, dann könnte es wirklich etwas laut werden


----------



## Iselz (30. März 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> ...Wofür brauchst du Strom? Dafür läuft dann wieder den ganzen Tag bzw. Nacht ein Monster an Aggregat, welches im größeren Umkreis niemanden ein Auge zumachen läßt. Bei mir egal, bin Einzelfahrer und eh unterwegs.
> Dietmar



hm... weiß ja nicht wer da nachts schläft...


----------



## Aitschie (6. April 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> hm... weiß ja nicht wer da nachts schläft...


*Meld* beim 2er-Start sind wir nachts immer 2-Stunden gefahren und haben uns währenddessen für ne Stunde aufs Ohr gelegt. Im 4er letztes Jahr in Duisburg ist jeder ca. 3 Runden gefahren, macht dann auch ca. 2h Schlafen (sofern man das schlafen nennen kann, auf jeden Fall fühlte ich mich nach der Erholung viel besser als vorher und war auch wieder mit mehr Freude unterwegs...)

Warmes Essen kann man übrigens auch mit Gaskocher machen.... Licht geht mit Gaslampen damit übrigens auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (6. April 2009)

Respekt, das würd ich nicht hinbekommen, da bräucht ich ja erst wieder ne halbe Stunde eh ich richtig wach bin. Ich hab mich einfach ins Stühlchen gesetzt und ein wenig gedößt. Aber da war mir egal ob irgendwo Krach war... Also ich könnt da nicht schlafen, vor allem nicht so, das mich ein Stromaggregat stören würde...


----------



## elcane (14. April 2009)

Ich finde Strom schon eine nützliche Sache. In Nürburg haben uns letztes Jahr der Wasserkocher und der Krümeltee das Leben gerettet. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man es nicht übertreiben sollte. Wenn dann Teams (wie auch bei Rad am Ring gesehen) auf der Ladefläche den Wäschetrockner mitschleppen, ist das zwar vielleicht nützlich aber nicht wirklich im Sinne des Erfinders. Wenns regnet wird man halt nass.


----------



## Bechy (14. April 2009)

Das stimmt schon.

Aber wir hatten letztes Jahr zum Beispiel von 21 bis 6 Uhr keinen Strom. Das heißt:
- wir saßen im Dunklen
- wir konnten uns nichts warmes zu Essen machen --> Das "Buffet" war ja auch nicht so üppig.

Als vierer Team wird auch nicht geschlafen, aber in den Pausen, ist es schön, wenn es im Pavillion hell ist, wenn man sieht wo man hintritt und wenn man mal ein paar Löffel Nudeln essen kann.

Bei uns hat sich dann rumgesprochen, dass irgendso so ein Typ/Typin sich beschwert hat, dass ihr das Stromaggregat zu laut war, zwecks Schlafen... ts ts.

Also: PRO - 24h Strom beim 24h Rennen. Für den Startpreis möchte das schon dabei sein


----------



## Master Kayo (17. April 2009)

Suche noch die Möglichkeit in nem 2 er oder 4 er Team mitfahren zu können.
Wer also noch nen Platz frei hat einfach melden.
[email protected]


----------



## bikewern (23. April 2009)

hey leute, super das es das event dieses Jahr wieder gibt. leider klappt es bei mir wegen anderer Termine nicht zu fahren!
Ich habe aber einen Gutschein für einen Einzlestart für 09 und möchte diesen günstig abgegen! Bei interresse kann man sich jederzeit bei mir melden!


----------



## Master Kayo (25. April 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2009)

ich versteh echt ne wie ihr da ne schlafen könnt...bei mir is das: auf die plätze...fertig...tiefschlaf!!


----------



## elcane (27. April 2009)

jaja ... schlafen will halt auch trainiert sein.


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2009)

Sagt der richtige!!! Verpenn du noch einmal den wechsel!!


----------



## elcane (28. April 2009)

naja zumindest kann ich das mit dem schlafen... heißt ja noch nicht dass ich das mit dem aufstehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rdprof (29. April 2009)

Wir versenden jede Woche einen Newsletter. Wo wir euch wichtige Informationen über die Veranstaltung; Sponsoren und alle weiteren Dinge um das Heavy 24 mitteilen.
Wer unseren Newsletter noch nicht erhält, sollte sich schnell unter folgenden Link eintragen: http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de

wir sehen uns am 20.06. zum Heavy 24 2009
euer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## rdprof (5. Mai 2009)

*Newsletter*

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Liebe Starter der vergangen Jahre, Radfahrer, Freunde und Besucher des HEAVY-24![/FONT]


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]An dieser Stelle mÃ¶chten wir Euch die Partner und Sponsoren des 3. Heavy-24 vorstellen. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]WÃ¤hrend der gesamten 24h kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch auf dem VeranstaltungsgelÃ¤nde zwischen Wechselzone und Fahrerlager an den StÃ¤nden unserer Partnern Ã¼ber alle Dinge Rund umÂ´s Thema Rad und mehr informieren und natÃ¼rlich auch die entsprechenden Aktionsangebote der jeweiligen Firmen fÃ¼r einen Einkauf nutzen. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Ob Ihr nun Interesse an Sportbrillen, Rad- oder Freizeitbekleidung, Komponenten (von verschiedensten Herstellern), kompletten RÃ¤dern, Versicherungen, etc. habt, bei den folgenden Firmen werdet Ihr sicher fÃ¼ndig:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Biehler-Bike-Wear, Univega, Rudy Projekt, Felt, Jantex, Alpina, Hannah, Auto Freizeit & Sport GmbH, AOK Plus u.v.m.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]FÃ¼r den, fÃ¼r alle Starter kostenfreien, Radservice konnten wir in diesem Jahr die Firmen âTrittfreQuenzâ und den âRaddoctorâ gewinnen. Wenn Ihr wÃ¤hrend des Rennes Probleme mit Euren RÃ¤dern habt, kÃ¶nnt Ihr zum Servicezelt in der NÃ¤he der Wechselzone oder zum Stand des Raddoctors kommen und Euch helfen lassen. Hierbei mÃ¼sst Ihr nur fÃ¼r eventuell notwendige Komponenten oder Teile zahlen.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Der âSportografâ wird fÃ¼r geniale Fotos aus der Wechselzone und von der Strecke sorgen![/FONT]


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Wir mÃ¶chten hier noch auf unsere Tombola hinweisen, bei der Ihr fÃ¼r 1,- â¬/Los neben vielen kleineren Gewinnen als Hauptpreise ein Mountainbike und einen RadtrÃ¤ger gewinnen kÃ¶nnt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Wir arbeiten weiterhin mit Hochdruck an der Planung und Vorbereitung der Veranstaltung und nehmen Eure Hinweise und Tipps gerne per E-Mail entgegen.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Mit sportlichen GrÃ¼Ãen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Euer HEAVY 24-Team[/FONT]


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Mai 2009)

eine kleine Frage:
kommen die gebühren für den Stellplatz zum Startgeld dazu oder sind die da schon enthalten? wir alles zusammen Bezahlt?


----------



## rdprof (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Erkan,

die Stellplatzgebühr für den Zeltplatz ist bei der Anmeldung deines Teams im Org.-Büro zu bezahlen.
Die Gebühr für den Parkplatz musst du direkt beim befahren des Parkplatzes bezahlen.

Euer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## rdprof (7. Mai 2009)

Änderung zum Beitrag:
Die Gebühr für den Zeltplatz wird nach Eingang eurer Anmeldung ( je nach dem was ihr für eine Fläche ausgewählt habt) zusammen mit der Startgebühr abgebucht!

Heavy 24 Team


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Mai 2009)

Es wäre absolut cool wenn ihr die Strecke wie bei der Premiere nochmal mit Helmkamera abfahren könntet! Leider können wir aus beruflichen Gründen erst Anfang Juni entscheiden ob wir 2er an den Start gehen oder nicht  ( wir würde aber sehr gerne kommen!) 

P.S. Im StudiVZ gibt es schon ne Karte der Strecke  , wenn die relativ genau ist könntet ihr die das mal öffentlich machen und villeicht noch etwas zu den Änderungen sagen? So wie ich das sehe, fehlt "der lange Anstieg" und ein Teil des 2ten Trails, sowie die Stausee mauer. Sehe ich das richtig?

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Torschti (10. Mai 2009)

Hi DAMDAM,

also selbst bin ich die Strecke jetzt noch nicht gefahren. Aber unsere tapfere Line hat sich zum ersten Training mit auf die Socken gemacht und alles gecheckt. Soweit ich die Infos bekommen habe, fällt der gerade Anstieg, wie von dir bemerkt weg. Dafür geht es geradeaus und dann kommt erst der Abzweig. dies ist wohl der Tatsache geschuldet, dass hier eine weitere Kontrollstelle eingerichtet wird, damit es keine Abkürzer mehr gibt. Auch gibt es den Abzweig am Wildgatter nicht mehr so. Hier kommst du direkt drauf zu gefahren, hast also keine Linkskurve mehr. Die Staumauer bleibt erhalten. Leider ist dieser Streckenabschnitt nur während des Rennens befahrbar. Im übrigen Jahr ist hier eine Einzäunung, die das genaue Aufnehmen der Strecke in diesem Bereich verhindert, außer man wird Kletterkünstler. Das sollen aber andere machen, trainieren kann man ja im Klettergarten nebenan, ich bleib lieber im Sattel.

Gruß Torschti

P.S: Anbei nocmal die GPS Zusammentellung ALT+NEU, 
im Bild 25 siehst du das weggefallene Stück bergauf, hier geht es rechts weiter in den Wald.
im Bild 41 kam die alte Strecke von rechts, jetzt direkt von vorn.


----------



## silv1711 (10. Mai 2009)

Heißt das, der 1. Singletrail ist raus?


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Mai 2009)

Nee das stück ist eher länger geworden, so wie es aussieht! Weggefallen ist nur der Trail nach der Linkskurve in Richtung Wildpark (was eigentlich sehr schade ist  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torschti (10. Mai 2009)

die neue Strecke ist gelb dargestellt.
bei genauem hinschauen seht ihr die alte strecke in rot.
damit dürften die unterschiede dann klar werden.


----------



## Aitschie (11. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Weggefallen ist nur der Trail nach der Linkskurve in Richtung Wildpark (was eigentlich sehr schade ist  )



Seh ich nicht so. Fand das Teilstück immer sehr lustig, mit Vollspeed über Wurzeln springen und dann den Schwung für den minimalen Gegenhang dort nutzen hatte immer was. 

Sehr bedauerlich finde ich, dass die Linkskurve nach dem ersten Trail raus gefallen ist, die war immer recht spaßig. Je länger das Rennen wurde,desto größer wurde der Auslauf und desto näher kamen die Bäume . Das es da gerade aus weiter gegangen ist, daran kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern.... 

Bin mal auf die neuen Streckenteile gespannt!!!

PS: nur noch 43 Tage


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Mai 2009)

mhh, wie denn nun?

laut dem 3ten bild und den beschreibungen heist es doch, das die linkskurve wegfällt und nicht der teil mit den vielen wurzeln....
aber laut gps fällt der teil weg. wurde der nun bei der Abfahrt eifach nur umfahren oder wie?naja, mal sehen


----------



## knackpo (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

so wie ich es verstehe bleibt das Stück mit den Wurzeln schon noch, nur das man eben nicht die Linkskurve auf das Stück fährt sondern da geradeaus über den Hauptweg zu den Wurzeln kommt, allerdings dürfte man da ne mehr so schnell sein, weil man keinen Anlauf holen kann. Ist auch auf dem Bild so zu sehen!!!


----------



## AleIC (15. Mai 2009)

[
Servus,

ich habe am Mittwoch den 13.05. an der Streckenbefahrung der neuen Strecke mit den Jungs vom HEAVY24-Team und ca. 100 weiteren Fahrern teilgenommen.

Somit können alle Spekulationen beendet werden, wie der neue Streckenverlauf ist. Im Vergleich zu der Streckenführung der vergangen Jahre gibt es nur 3 Änderungen:

1. An der steilen (Schotter-) Linkskurve vor dem kurzen, steilen Anstieg geht es jetzt geradeaus weiter und nach ca. 300m nach links auf einem Pfad (in dem Abzweig liegt massig Laub über weichem Boden),  wellig ca. 100m gerade, wieder links und dann gewunden über einen schmalen (bereits zerfahrenen) Pferdeweg wieder zurück zum Hauptweg (direkt oberhalb des steilen Anstieges).

2. Auf der Waldautobahn gehts wieder in Richtung Wildgatter, hier aber ca. bei km6 nach rechts in einen breiten Pferdeweg mit großen Steinen, nach 200m nach links und an einer Schlammlochpiste (wenn mgl. Links am Zaun fahren) wieder in Richtung Hauptweg. Hier kommt man jetzt geradeaus an der Stelle an, wo früher die Abzweigung nach links am Zaun des Wildergatters war.

3. Nach der Staumauerüberfahrt geht es nicht mehr geradeaus über die Wiese, sondern erst noch ein Stück nach rechts vor die Blockhütten und dann dort durch den Zaun auf den Asphaltweg. Durchfahrer bleiben direkt auf dem Weg, wer Wechseln will muss nach rechts auf´s Feld in die Wechselzone. Am Eingang Stausee gehts an der Schranke auf dem Gehweg nach rechts, 20m hoch und nach den 3 Bäumen sofort nach links über die Motorradparkplätze auf den Schotterweg neben der Straße.

Wenn es regnet soll die 2. Änderung komplett ausgelassen werden und wie bisher geradeaus weiter bis an den Abzweig nach links über den Hauptweg gefahren werden.

Die ZWEITE ZEITMESSUNG soll nach dem ersten Singletrack am Waldrand (Hälfte der Strecke) sein. Es gibt aber als neues System eine Kontaktlose Mattenüberfahrt an beiden Zeitmessungen!!!

Ich finde die neue Strecke gut, technischer und recht schlammig, wir sind ja aber auch MTB´ler und keine Rennradfahrer. Streckenlänge lt. meinem Sigma 8,6 km.

Bis Mittwoch!?!  Sport frei!


----------



## AleIC (15. Mai 2009)

@ Tortschi: Deine Karte stimmt auffällig!!


Sport frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2009)

So um allen Unklarheiten der neuen Strecke zu beseitigen, hat jemand (nicht Ich, wäre etwas weit au Bremen  ) die Streck mal im Bild festgehalten: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCGXSb23m7Q&feature=channel"]YouTube - 24h mtb race rabenstein heavy 24[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA5Nz_kzhgc&feature=channel"]YouTube - 24h mtb race rabenstein heavy 24 pt2[/ame]


----------



## Flori1982 (18. Mai 2009)

So, da meldet sich mal der Kameramann zu worte! ;-) wollte ja eigentlich die videos schon posten, aber man kennts ja, das allgemeine problem mit der zeit...
also dank an DAMDAM
also da ich die strecke ja nun gefahren bin, kann ich nur sagen, dass sie mir von der charakteristik her besser gefllt als die letzten jahre, aber ich denke, dass der anstieg im trail auf dauer doch wesentlich mehr auf die kondi geht...
im zweiten trail hatte ich bei den großen schlammlöchern einfach keine gescheite (flüssige) linie gefunden, die sich aber ändern sollte, wenns nich grade aus eimern schütten sollte. der rest is wie gehabt. 

gruß der flori


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2009)

So seit heute steht auch fest: Wir fahren wieder Just 4 Fun Mixed 2er *freu*


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi, wir sind 6 ambitionierte Hobbybiker(-innen) zwischen 23 und 26 Jahren, und suchen für unser 8er Mix Team noch ein Männlein und ein Weiblein....

bitte meldet euch


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2009)

Oh man ich seh schon viele verdutzte Freizeitdownhiller vor der kleinen Sprungschanze stehen, die enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass sie die Abzweigung verpasst haben 
Konditionell ist die Strecke um einiges schwerer und bei Regen richtig häßlich!! Mit anderen Worten: Ich freu mich schon richtig drauf!!


----------



## dentracer (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 8er Team such noch 2 ambitionierte Fahrer. Startgeld zahlen wir. Bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Veranstalter hier schon im Forum ist, mal eine Frage:

Warum beantwortet Ihr keine Emails? 

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## rdprof (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Damdam,

da wir unzählige emails von startern/interessierten u.s.w. bekommen, kann es durchaus sein, das wir die email übersehen haben.
Bitte schreib uns nochmal dein Anliegen und wir werden dir darauf antworten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## val46 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

in unserem 8er Team wird aufgrund verletzungsbedingter Absage ein weiterer Fahrer gesucht. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden!


----------



## Aitschie (29. Mai 2009)

Hoppla, schöne Trikots!!!!! Gefallen mir sehr gut. Gibts dazu auch passende Hosen??

Und endlich ist unsre Meldung auch draußen. Und verdammt schnell: Samstag gemeldet, Montag auf der Starterliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einzelkämpfer (29. Mai 2009)

Hätte evtl.Interesse - wenns passt. Habe allerdings (noch) keine Frontbeleuchtung


----------



## Mike Rosoft (29. Mai 2009)

**

*Sie und Er suchen noch die Möglichkeit gemeinsam in *

*einem 8 er    oder    4 er Team     mitfahren zu können.*

*Wer also noch 2 Plätze frei hat, kurz mailen.*

Mail: *[email protected]*


----------



## rdprof (29. Mai 2009)

Hoppla, schöne Trikots!!!!! Gefallen mir sehr gut. Gibts dazu auch passende Hosen??

Schön das dir unsere Trikots gefallen! Danke 

Der Shop wird nach der Veranstaltung 2009 weiter ausgebaut um euch auch komplette Trikotsets u. v. m. anzubieten. Da werden auch die passenden Hosen zu finden sein.
Zur Zeit sind wir sehr in die Vorbereitung zum Rennen eingebunden. Wir hoffen, dass du noch so lange warten kannst?


----------



## dentracer (29. Mai 2009)

Danke an alle die sich gemeldet haben.
Unser Team ist jetzt vollständig



dentracer schrieb:


> Hallo, 8er Team such noch 2 ambitionierte Fahrer. Startgeld zahlen wir. Bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## Mike Rosoft (30. Mai 2009)

*Die Resonanz auf unsere Anfrage war riesig.*

*Wir wurden recht schnell von einem erfahrenen *
*Team  "unter Vertrag" **genommen, und werden in einem 8er Mixed an den Start rollen.*

*Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Angebote, *
*maybe next Year.*

*Euch allen wünschen wir unfallfreies biken.*
*K&R*


----------



## Aitschie (30. Mai 2009)

rdprof schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind wir sehr in die Vorbereitung zum Rennen eingebunden. Wir hoffen, dass du noch so lange warten kannst?



Macht erstmal das Rennen, Startzahlen schauen ja deluxe aus!!! Bei so vielen 4er mixed wird das n ganz schönes Zipfelklatschen. 
Hosen hab ich ausreichend, zur Not leih ich mir fürs Rennen eine


----------



## Scotti76 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo hallo, 
ich möchte auch in diesem Jahr unbedingt das 24 Std. Rennen vor meiner Haustür mitfahren. Wir wollten eigentlich mit unserem Vorjahresachterteam an den Start gehen, aber das hat sich heute leider endgültig zerschlagen (wir bekommen noch nicht mal mehr 4 Leute zusammen) .
Habe aber so fleißig trainiert  und würde super gerne in einem Achter- oder Viererteam mit an den Start gehen dürfen. Bei Bedarf könnte ich evtl. auch noch ein oder zwei Leute mitbringen.
Wenn es noch Temas gibt, die Leute suchen, dann bitte meldet Euch per Mail unter: [email protected]
Wäre super, wenn es noch irgendwie klappen würde!!
DANKE!!!!!


----------



## elcane (2. Juni 2009)

Haben am WE mal eine Streckenbesichtigung vorgenommen. Also wenn's regnet ... viel Spaß


----------



## Iselz (3. Juni 2009)

es regnet nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (3. Juni 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> es regnet nicht!!!


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (3. Juni 2009)

Iselz schrieb:


> es regnet nicht!!!



es wird nicht regnen 

freue mich auch schon riesig drauf, aber bei Regen hätte ich auch so meine bedenken!

Bis in 3 Wochen


----------



## schenzer (4. Juni 2009)

Suchen noch Fahrer für 8er bzw. 4er Team.
[email protected]


----------



## Mike Rosoft (4. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Macht erstmal das Rennen, Startzahlen schauen ja deluxe aus!!! Bei so vielen 4er mixed wird das n ganz schönes Zipfelklatschen.
> Hosen hab ich ausreichend, zur Not leih ich mir fürs Rennen eine


 
_*Welche Hosen, es ist doch nur Helmpflicht ..., und nachts soll es eh dunkel sein, (Späßle).*_


----------



## Aitschie (4. Juni 2009)

Mike Rosoft schrieb:


> welche hosen, es ist doch nur Helmpflicht ...



Mit dem Aufzug würdeste auf jeden Fall die Kuriosenwertung gewinnen!


----------



## Mike Rosoft (4. Juni 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mit dem Aufzug würdeste auf jeden Fall die Kuriosenwertung gewinnen!


 
Mmmhhhmmm, räusper . . . die Frage nach phosphoreszierender Gesäßcreme anstelle des Rücklichtes verkneif ich mir. Wir wollen die Latte für die K-Wertung nicht zu hoch binden, ähhhm legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (4. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mal wissen wie viele Parkplätze es denn dieses Jahr geben wird. Dürfen wir nun die Autos auf dem Gelände direkt abstellen?


----------



## rdprof (5. Juni 2009)

schkev schrieb:


> Ich würde mal wissen wie viele Parkplätze es denn dieses Jahr geben wird. Dürfen wir nun die Autos auf dem Gelände direkt abstellen?



Ihr könnt euch unter der Ausschreibung den Lageplan anschauen. Darauf seht ihr, dass es auf dem Gelände einen separarten Parkplatz gibt. Es darf wie die Jahre vorher, ein Fahrzeug pro Team mit auf dem Zeltplatz genommen werden.

Achtung: Vorangig ist unser Parkplatzbereich zu nutzen, da wir mit den anderen Parkplatzeigentümern keine Vereinbarung getroffen haben.

P.S.: noch 15 Tage, dann sehen wir uns in Chemnitz 

Heavy 24 Team


----------



## val46 (6. Juni 2009)

Ab wann ist denn mit dem Lageplan für die Team-standorte zu rechnen?
Ich meine, ihr hattet so etwas versprochen... ;-)


----------



## rdprof (6. Juni 2009)

val46 schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn mit dem Lageplan für die Team-standorte zu rechnen?
> Ich meine, ihr hattet so etwas versprochen... ;-)



Die Belegung der Zeltplätze wird erst nach dem Anmeldeschluss bearbeitet und die Teams auf die Flächen verteilt.
Der Teamleader wird dann in den nächsten 2 Wochen, per Mail über den Standort des Teams informiert.


----------



## Torschti (6. Juni 2009)

!!! HILFE !!!
Aufgeschlossenes Freizeit 8er Mixed Team sucht aufgrund Verletzung dringend ein bikendes Weibchen für das Bike-Event des Jahres in Chemnitz. Meldet euch bitte unter folgender E-mail [email protected]
Keine Scheu wir sind alle gebildet, stubenrein, wohlerzogen und doch für "fast" jeden Spaß zu haben.

Viele Grüße und Kette rechts

Torschti


----------



## Mike Rosoft (8. Juni 2009)

AleIC schrieb:


> [
> Servus,
> 
> ich habe am Mittwoch den 13.05. an der Streckenbefahrung der neuen Strecke mit den Jungs vom HEAVY24-Team und ca. 100 weiteren Fahrern teilgenommen.
> ...


----------



## canyonAL (8. Juni 2009)

Auch wir hatten gestern zum 2.mal die Ehre in den 3 Wildschweinsuhlen und zwar Früh zeitig frisch bewässert und noch unbenutzt.Vor allem der Fichtenessenz hat es uns angetan.Ein Bikerennen wird es mit dieser Änderung wohl eher nicht?Ich dachte da eher an Bike & Hike!oder Augen zu und durch mit der wunderschönen Option zum Schlammbaden.Kleiner Trost:Wir kennen die Strecke auch relativ trocken.Nur das Wetter verspricht eher noch mehr Bewässerung?


----------



## Iselz (8. Juni 2009)

na ne, wenns dieses wochenende schon so schlammig war, wirds in 2 wochen gut. 
...immer diese pessimisten... tztztz 
;-)


----------



## canyonAL (9. Juni 2009)

Nein,so pessimistisch sind wir nicht.Nur diese Wildschweinsuhlen ziehen sich 50m lang oder länger?und dieser Rabensteiner Wald mag nicht so gerne abtrocknen!Selbst bei absoluter Trockenheit bleibts ein bissl schlammig.Wir hoffen natürlich das Beste.


----------



## Aitschie (9. Juni 2009)

canyonAL schrieb:


> und dieser Rabensteiner Wald mag nicht so gerne abtrocknen!Selbst bei absoluter Trockenheit bleibts ein bissl schlammig.



Schlimmer als letztes WE in Regau kanns nicht werden: erst ab 17 Uhr stundenweise Regen, ab 20:30 dann durchgehend bis ca. 03:30 in der Früh. Dazu Temperaturen von geschätzt 10-12°.... meinen Respekt an alle Einzelstarter, die das 24h lang durchgestanden haben!!!!

Glaubt man der langfristigen Temperaturprognose vom Kachelmann solls ab dem WE wieder wärmer werden, damit verbunden ist normalerweise auch besseres Wetter...

Ich freu mich schon auf Chemnitz, unabhängig von den Wetterbedingungen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArvidBlixen (9. Juni 2009)

So, nun mal zu einem anderen Thema. Kennt Ihr noch jemanden aus Chemnitz und Umgebung der Lust hätte unseren Team beizutreten. Wir haben leider einen Totalausfall und suchen nun zwingend nach einem Ausgleich, da wir sonst zu dritt fahren müssen. Ich will ja kein Weichei sein. Aber das ist dann schon ganz schön hart für uns Freizeitsportler.
Wer jemanden kennt, kann mich hier kontaktieren: _[email protected]_ Wir würden uns riesig freuen.

Ach so, was vieleicht auch noch interessant ist. Ich spreche für das "Team Flaming Moe". Vielleicht sollte ich das mit erwähnen


----------



## racing_basti (9. Juni 2009)

wer ist denn morgen nachmittag/abend auf der strecke unterwegs?
ich werd sie mir so ab 17uhr mal zu gemüte führen. aber will höchstens 2 runden fahren.


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Juni 2009)

jeah, nun sind "wir" auch am start....


----------



## ArvidBlixen (11. Juni 2009)

*Haalllloooooo!*

*Das Team Flaming Moe sucht noch dringend eine/n vierte/n Fahrer/in.*

*Bitte meldet euch bei mir: **[email protected] *


----------



## rdprof (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

für alle Teams, die Zeltplatzeinteilung ist jetzt auf unserer Seite online.

Da seht ihr wo ihr schlafen könnt  

bis bald


----------



## AleIC (14. Juni 2009)

War am WE in Rabenstein im Wald auf der Strecke und siehe da: 3 Typen und ein Hund mit Spaten,Schaufel, Hacke... am Kanäle graben! Als ich das dauf der dritten Runde war, gab es die Schlammlöcher im Pferdeweg und im ersten Singletrail nicht mehr. Großes Lob! 

Schade nur, dass auch sie kleinen "Kicker-Steine" ausgebuddelt wurden. Ich hoffe die Strecke wird nicht noch Asphaltiert ;O)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, sehe ich keine Gefahr auf der Runde - außer die einer Staublunge.

Bis in 5 Tagen!
Sport Frei


----------



## Mike Rosoft (16. Juni 2009)

AleIC schrieb:


> War am WE in Rabenstein im Wald auf der Strecke und siehe da: 3 Typen und ein Hund mit Spaten,Schaufel, Hacke... am Kanäle graben!
> *Spass: *
> *Die 3 Panzersoldaten und ein Hund ? Die müssten doch schon Rentner sein.*
> * *
> ...


----------



## racing_basti (16. Juni 2009)

AleIC schrieb:


> ...ein Hund mit Spaten,Schaufel, Hacke...





aber wenn die schlammlöcher jetzt trockengelegt wurden ist mir eigentlich egal wer das gemacht hat. 
trotzdem dickes lob an die fleißigen arbeiter... 
mal schauen wie die strecke den regen seit gestern vertragen hat.
ich denke ich werde mir morgen abend nochmal ein letztes bild von der strecke machen.
dann kanns ja am samstag losgehn...


----------



## erkan1984 (16. Juni 2009)

der Countdown läuft, die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen an.
Jemand noch nützliche Verpflegungstips?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (16. Juni 2009)

Hab die drei fleißigen Helfer am Samtag ebenfalls gesehen. Die Tockenlegung auf dem ersten Trail hat eigentlich auch ganz gut funktioniert. Muss man mal abwarten, wie lang die Maßnahmen halten.

Die Schlammsuhle im neuen Streckenabschnitt gibt trotzdem noch etwas zu denken. Diese und die vereinzelten weiteren Schlammlöcher haben meine Kassette innerhalb nur einer Runde so zugeschmandet, dass nur noch die 4 größten Ritzel zu fahren waren. Damit kann man sich zwar arrangieren... aber nicht schon nach immer nur einer Runde.

Ich hoffe daher sehr, dass sich an der Strecke noch bissl was tut. Daher: Alle essen absofort immer fein auf, dann kann die Sonne auch etwas beim Trocknen helfen!


----------



## canyonAL (16. Juni 2009)

Nochmal zu den Wildschweinsuhlen.So wie es heute den ganzen Tag geregnet hat und es am Freitag sogar noch ergiebiger regnen soll habe ich nicht viel Hoffnung auf Besserung der Strecke.Also dann doch Bike & Hike?Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein bestes tun immer fein aufzuessen.Gerade schüttet es aus kübeln in Annaberg!


----------



## Anto (16. Juni 2009)

Macht mal nicht unnötig Panik, vor Donnerstag lässt sich eh noch keine vernünftige Wetter*prognose* stellen.



canyonAL schrieb:


> ...Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein bestes tun immer fein aufzuessen...


Weitermachen!


----------



## HB76 (16. Juni 2009)

es wird regnen das ganze we lang, denkt am meine worte wenn ihr durch den regen beikt!!


----------



## flatgiro (17. Juni 2009)

es regnet dieses Jahr schon deshalb weil die Crossradfraktion unerwünscht ist

ihr Mountainbiker lasst euch doch nicht von bissel Regen erschrecken


----------



## Mike Rosoft (17. Juni 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> es wird regnen das ganze we lang, denkt am meine worte wenn ihr durch den regen beikt!!


 
Ich warte noch auf den Satz: 
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unpassende Kleidung.

Wird es nicht lustig aussehen wenn 1000 Leute in gelben Regenjacken und Gummistiefeln biken, grillen und Party machen. 
Außerdem treffen die meisten Regentropfen eh nicht und gehen ins Leere . . .


_"Sicher ist ein Schiff nur im Hafen, aber dafür wurde es nicht gebaut."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (17. Juni 2009)

geht doch nicht ums nass werden... ich sehe nur mein bike im dreck unter mir wegschmelzen! Da hilft mir dann auch Regenkleidung nicht mehr weiter.
Nach bisherigen Aussichten ist es eigentlich egal ob´s am Wochenende regnet, schneit oder doch trocken bleibt. Die Strecke trocknet auf keinen fall mehr ausreichend ab.


----------



## cinellist (17. Juni 2009)

Timor und sein Trupp war wieder unterwegs, diesmal im zweiten Singletrail. Wenn das Ergebnis so ausschaut wie auf dem Reitweg und im ersten Singletrail wärs ein Traum. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## schkev (17. Juni 2009)

So gut? Ich muss wohl gar keine Reifen mehr wechseln?
Waren ja nur die 2 neuen Stellen so schlimm...
Danke vielmals...
müssen wir nicht ran.
Wenn ihr euch uns vorstellt spendier ich gern mal ein Bierchen!


----------



## canyonAL (18. Juni 2009)

Wie schon gesagt ist morgen für ausreichend Bewässerung gesorgt.Am Samstag ein klein wenig zur Aufrechterhaltung um wenigstens zur trockenen Nacht den hohen Anspruch der Strecke zu gewährleisten.Als 4er und 8er Team alles kein Proplem aber für einen 1zel Fahrer....?Naja wir sind hart im nehmen und werden kämpfen!


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juni 2009)

canyonAL schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist morgen für ausreichend Bewässerung gesorgt.



Alter Pessimist, ess dein Teller mal gescheit auf . So schlimm wie Regau letztes Jahr oder dieses Jahr wirds schon nicht werden:


----------



## canyonAL (18. Juni 2009)

Deine Bilder sind echt vom feinsten.Na so nass wird es nicht!Nur etwas schlammiger.Außer die 3 mit Spaten haben es lösen können.Hat in Regau wenigstens ein Wäschetrockner zur Verfügung gestanden?Auch der Cameramann am Rand sagt glaub ich alles aus


----------



## mystery_child (18. Juni 2009)

hey ihr schönwetterfahrer 
ich war diese woche auch schon 2x unterwegs..einmal am dienstag nach dem regen..und heute noch einmal..
am dienstag sah das rad bereits nach der ersten runde aus wie sau *fg* und bei der 2.ten runde im dunklen gab es bereits manchmal kleine schalt-/ketten probleme..
heute war es allerdings bereits schon wieder deutl.besser..trockene wege und nur die "üblichen" schlammfelder, welche aber auch gut fahrbar waren.
sollte der kommende regen nicht zu lang anhalten sollten es am samstag sehr gute bedingungen sein..denn ein bisschen schlamm gehört doch immer dazu, gell? wem der schlamm stört sollte lieber auf rennrad umsteigen 
sooo..der eigentilche grund wieso ich hier schreibe ist eigtl.ob jemand weiß wie es mit dem wechsel so richtig abläuft.
soweit ich weiß wurde der transponder letztes jahr übergeben..dieses jahr hat ja laut ausschreibung jeder einen eigenen transponder.
gibt es trotzdem irgendwas was man übergeben muss oder wie wird das ablaufen??
danke schon mal im vorraus..


----------



## racing_basti (19. Juni 2009)

ich denke, dass werden wir spätestens morgen um 11 bei der letzten fahrerbesprechung alles wissen wie es abläuft.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Juni 2009)

ausserdem steht es in den a-z infos:
"Staffelband muss in der Wechselzne zu fuss übergeben werden"

mich würde interessieren, ob ein teamkollege auf die strecke darf um jemanden mit einem Defekt auf selbiger abzulösen?
wie war das letztes jahr?


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juni 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ausserdem steht es in den a-z infos:
> "Staffelband muss in der Wechselzne zu fuss übergeben werden"
> 
> mich würde interessieren, ob ein teamkollege auf die strecke darf um jemanden mit einem Defekt auf selbiger abzulösen?
> wie war das letztes jahr?



... letztes Jahr sollte in diesem Zusammenhang nicht erwähnt werden  . Da wurde, wenn man den Aussagen glauben schenken darf betrogen wo es nur ging. Ich habe selber einige Betrügereien gesehen-> Vorbeifahrt bei der Zeitnahme ( Runde wurde gezählt) und dann hinten auf dem Schotterparkplatz raus und Richtung Fahrerlager (dort gewechselt) und dann nach 20min wieder durch die Wechselzone auf die Strecke ( was + 1 weitere Runde ergab) , da man es nicht beweisen konnte und wir zum Spaß da waren, war es mir egal, aber es haben sich manche Teams echt unsportlich verhalten (waren aber nur wenige!). 
[Dieses Problem ist ja dieses Jahr mit der Kontrollstelle abgeschafft und wenn du auf der Strecke wechselst müsste es wenn die einzelnen Transponder codiert sind auch auffallen, wenn Fahrer A auf die Strecke geht und Fahrer B auf der Strecke über die Matte/Lichtschranke fährt] 

Ich für meine Teil fahre in 2 Stunden los und hoffe, dass es neben dem sportlichen Ehrgeiz im Großen und Ganzen wieder eine so super Atmosphäre wird wie letztes Jahr! 

[Der Regen hält ja wenigstens die Crosser von der Strecke fern!]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (21. Juni 2009)

Was für ein Event!!!! Vielen vielen Dank!!!! Hat (mal wieder) extrem viel Spaß gemacht. 

Meinen tiefen Respekt an die Sieger und Zweiten der 4er mixed-Wertung, ihr habt ein Tempo vorgelegt, dem wir dieses Jahr nicht folgen konnten. Aber eines darf angekündigt werden: nächstes Jahr werden die Karten neu gemischt und dann sind wir wieder da!


----------



## AleIC (22. Juni 2009)

Die Jungs sind echt schnell! Schaut mal auf die HP: www.mtb-chemnitz.de

Zitat: 
_*Liebe Starter, Betreuer und Besucher des 3. HEAVY 24!* __Sicher stecken Euch die vergangenen 24h ebenso in den Knochen wie uns. 
Wir möchten uns bei Euch für das heute zu Ende gegangene Rennen mit einer neuen Rekordbeteiligung bedanken. Über 180 Teams mit ca. 740 Startern sind dem Ruf nach Oberrabenstein gefolgt und haben bei dem Rennen in Summe eine Distanz von über 86.000 km in den Wald gebrannt! Auch das ist neuer Rekord!_
_Die Ergebnisslisten sind online!
_
*!!!!!!!!NEU für Euch - drückt Euch Eure eigenen Teilnahmeurkunden mit Euren Namen und Rundenzahlen aus!!!!!!!!!*
_Ein Newsletter mit allen Info´s und Fact´s des diesjährigen Rennen´s wird in 2-3 Tagen folgen!_
_Wenn Ihr noch nicht registriert seit, tragt Euch schnell ein und Ihr bekommt ab sofort immer die aktuellen Newsletter vom Heavy 24 als Mail zu Euch nach Hause!_

_Wir wünschen Euch gute Erholung - bis später_


_Euer Heavy 24 - Team_
_Frank, André_ _& Alex_

Das Rennen war HEAVY, die Organisation super und die Urkunden für alle Teams sind sensationell!!!!

Danke​


----------



## val46 (22. Juni 2009)

Danke an Frank Buschbeck und seine vielen Helfer!
Die Organisation war Spitze! Ihr habt nach 2007 & 2008 so viele Sachen verbessert...Wahnsinn! Da ist das höhere Startgeld durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Freu mich schon auf 2010!


----------



## Graukappe (22. Juni 2009)

War wirklich ein tolles Event. Super Organisation. Alles was in den beiden ersten Jahren noch Gegenstand einer Kritik war, wurde beseitigt. 
Speziellen Dank verdient der Zustand der Strecke! Wer weis wie es noch ein paar Tage vorher im Rabensteiner Wald ausgesehen hat....Respekt!!!

In der Hoffnung, das auch das 4. Heavy 24h nächstes Jahr hier in Rabenstein stattfindet nochmals vielen Dank an Frank B. und sein Team


----------



## damista (22. Juni 2009)

Es ist geschafft! Unglaublich... die Strecke war dieses Jahr einfach extrem kraftraubend, da war man zwischendrin schon mal demotiviert und fragt sich immer öfter nach dem "Warum"! 
Jetzt, wo Schmerzen langsam abheilen, das Bike erstmal verdreckt in der Ecke stehen gelassen werden kann und die Ergebnisliste für mein/unser Team doch sehr positiv ausgefallen ist, fällt es doch sehr viel einfacher, ein positives Fazit zu ziehen!
Erstmal für sich selbst, dass man es durchgestanden und aus eigener Kraft geschafft hat und *dann natürlich dem Org-Team mit und rund um Frank Buschbeck. Einen riesen Dank an Euch!!!!* Die Verbesserungen zu letztem Jahr waren wirklich enorm und unübersehbar! Es hat sehr viel vereinfacht und die Konzentration auf´s Rennen erleichtert! Neben dem Drumherum hat vor allem die Verpflegund rund um die Uhr sehr gut geklappt, das Chaos der Zeltplatzzuweisung blieb aus, die Transponderlösung war genial, das Wechseln sehr fiel unproblematischer,  etc, etc ... Das angenehmste waren wohl  die WARMEN Duschen  Nicht zu vergessen: Die Vorabpräparierung der Strecke - ich will nicht wissen, wie der Zustand ohne die Spaten-Arbeiten ausgesehen hätte.
Unter diesen Voraussetzungen steht einer neuen Anmeldung im nächsten Jahr nix entegegen, sofern die eigene sportliche Motivation wieder stimmt!


----------



## racing_basti (22. Juni 2009)

nach fast 12 stunden schlaf in dieser nacht können wir uns auch nochmal mit einem herzlichen dankeschön zu wort melden. 
die strecke hat super gepasst, war dieses jahr nicht mehr nur mit rollerpassagen, sondern das neue stück hat richtig kraft gekostet. auch die trails waren wieder richtig fein zu fahren und nachts an kritischen stellen gut markiert bzw. sogar ausgeleuchtet.
und was die wechselzone und das fahrerlager angeht, da habt ihr aus den letzten jahren richtig was gelernt, so dass eigentlich kein einziger kritikpunkt mehr zu nennen ist. 
auch die neue zeitmessung funktionierte super, und der wechsel zu fuß klappt recht problemlos, auch wenn man im essenszelt manchmal fast umgerannt wurde, oder umgerannt hat 

also nochmals vielen dank, wenn nächstes jahr alles wieder so läuft - wann und wo können wir uns anmelden?


----------



## leaderfox (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,



rdprof schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werden die Jungs vom Sportograf wieder bei unserer Veranstaltung sein.



... wann (ungefähr) werden die Bilder eingestellt ?

Viele Grüße
leaderfox


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2009)

Guck mal hier:
http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/567


----------



## Bechy (22. Juni 2009)

ja, allem in allen kann ich mich meinen vorredern nur anschließen. eine sehr gelungene veranstaltung. auch wenn das wechselprinzip für mich ein wenig ... naja... ungewöhnlich war. war es völlig ok. hatte was neues 

strecke war super, wie basti schon erwähnt hat. essen war guti. auch rund um die uhr. strom versorgung hat ja soweit auch ganz gut geklappt. einmal haben wir unser aggregat angeworfen. zur frühstückszeit. zeltplatz usw verlief an sich auch klasse.

nun ja. mir fällt eigentlich kein kritik punkt ein. super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leaderfox (22. Juni 2009)

@[email protected]:

Danke.

Ob es da auch eine Gesamtübersicht geben wird?
Ich war (leider) nur Zuschauer und kann keine Startnummer eingeben.

Grüße
leaderfox


----------



## racing_basti (22. Juni 2009)

Bechy schrieb:


> auch rund um die uhr.



das hast du dir wohl von deinen teamkollegen erzählen lassen?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2009)

Rennen war auch geil. Bei dem bissl Mehrpreis geh ich da auch gerne mit. Aber hab schon bissl geschluckt, dass der Mehrpreis für Nachmeldungen 25 Euro betrug und ich dann auch keine Essenmarke, kein WD-40 Flächschen(!!!) und keine Tüte bekommen hab.

edit: wer ironie findet darf sie behalten


----------



## schkev (22. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> rennen war auch geil. Bei dem bissl mehrpreis geh ich da auch gerne mit. Aber hab schon bissl geschluckt, dass der mehrpreis für nachmeldungen 25 euro betrug und ich dann auch keine essenmarke, kein wd-40 flächschen(!!!) und keine tüte bekommen hab.



wd  40???


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2009)

die minikleinen proben vom flüssigen blau gelben werkzeug, welches in keinem werkzeugkasten fehlen sollte...


----------



## MaxxTBone (22. Juni 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> das hast du dir wohl von deinen teamkollegen erzählen lassen?



tony bezog das sicher auf die verpflegung in unserr teamküche 
nein im ernst, ich fand die veranstaltung im vergleich zu den vorjahren auch besser durchorganisiert, großes lob von meiner seite für die vielen dixies und vor allem das eine, das zwischen den teams so schön eingebaut und damit versteckt lag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (22. Juni 2009)

schkev schrieb:


> wd  40???



das gabs dann wohl nur für ausgewählte starter, wir hatten auch keins in der tüte


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

Hmm komisch, das Team bei dem ich mit untergekommen bin gabs da ne ganze Stiege...naja wie gesagt das waren kaum 5ml, aber ein Essengutschein wäre schon nich schlecht gewesen...


----------



## elcane (23. Juni 2009)

mach dir nichts draus... in Nürburg koche ich und dann brauchst du keine Essensgutscheine.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

was tust du?? ich mach nich nochmal einzelstarter...und jetzt fang endlich an zu trainieren


----------



## elcane (23. Juni 2009)

Training und schlaf werden im allgemeinen überbewertet (kann man ja auch mit talent ausgleichen)*lol*. Ich koche wenn ich nicht fahre oder denkst du ich steh nochmal daneben?!?


----------



## schkev (23. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm komisch, das Team bei dem ich mit untergekommen bin gabs da ne ganze Stiege...naja wie gesagt das waren kaum 5ml, aber ein Essengutschein wäre schon nich schlecht gewesen...



Hab noch nen Essensgutschein übrig, wenn du willst ) 
WD 40 gabs bei uns auch nich. Wir hatten ohnehin 2 xxl-Flaschen mit!

Ich suche ab sofort nen tauglichen Partner für alle möglichen 24h-Rennen. Will nich nochmal ohne eigenes Verschulden auf einen sicheren Podestplatz verzichten.


----------



## Anto (23. Juni 2009)

Ein *wenig *Berichte, Bilder und -zwischen den Zeilen- *Feedback *gibt es hier auch noch (ab Seite 4). Trailer und ein Video mit der Helmcam während des Rennens kommen später.


----------



## Aitschie (24. Juni 2009)

schkev schrieb:


> Will nich nochmal ohne eigenes Verschulden auf einen sicheren Podestplatz verzichten.



mach nen Einzelstart, da biste auf der sicheren Seite 

Bisschen Kritik ist mir noch eingefallen: 
(ich weiß, was jetzt kommt ist subjektiv!!!) Was war denn das für eine "Band"? Ging ja gar nicht..... Hätte mich abends gerne an die Bühne gesetzt und in der Sonne meine Nudeln gegessen, aber zumindest ich (und an Hand der gähnenden Leere denke ich vielen anderen erging es gleich) wurde durch den produzierten Lärm vertrieben und habe dann das Teamzelt als Essplatz bevorzugt.
Und zwischen Fahrerlager und Strecke bitte eine Absperrung machen, dass die Zuschauer nicht auf der Rennstrecke Richtung Freibadparkplatz spazieren. Habe mehrere Situationen beobachtet, wo mitten auf der Rennstrecke gelaufen wurde und einmal kam es beinahe zu einer Kollision.

Ansonsten frage ich mich nur, wann der Termin für 2010 kommt und wann man sich anmelden kann.... Mein Team wird in gleicher Formation wieder auflaufen!


----------



## Gonso T.Fraktur (24. Juni 2009)

Grüßdi, servus und hallo,

großes Lob für Eure 09 Veranstaltung! 
Dennoch hätte ich zwei kleine Kritikpunkte:

- am Samstag konnte man sagen "Es sing(k)t für Sie heute DAS NIVEAU!"
- kein Käse für die Nudeln (nur gegen hochenden Aufpreis), wo gibts denn so was?! ;-)

Ansonsten macht weiter so, bis nächstes Jahr 

Es grüßt der Erzgebirger aus Nürnberg (Team Fraktur)


----------



## canyonAL (24. Juni 2009)

Auch im Namen der Arzgebirgsgunge möchte ich euch ein großes Lob aussprechen.Wir kannten die Strecke vorher und diese war vor allem nach und bei Regen fast nicht mehr fahrbar.Ich war auf der 1. Runde sehr überrascht wie ihr die Strecke hinbekommen habt,Respekt!Nur am Sonntag Vormittag im Regen kamen kurze Erinnerungen wieder auf.Auch Nachts war alles sehr gut markiert.Und Organisatorisch hatten wir wir nicht das kleinste Proplem!Zum Glück war das Rennen letztes Wochenende denn bei dem Regen diese Woche...wer weiß?Wir sind wieder Fit und vielleicht sieht man sich nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juni 2009)

die mugge war doch dufte...
ich habe gelacht, als Matze allen einen "morgeeeen, aufsteehn" gegröhlt hat


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

Ehrlich...die Musi war Klasse! Was glaubt Ihr warum das Heavy 24 heißt!?


----------



## canyonAL (25. Juni 2009)

Tja über den Geschmack lässt sich wahrlich streiten.War wohl eine Not-Ersatzband?Ursprünglich war glaub ich ein DJ gedacht mit nicht ganz so grassen gegröhle.Aber der Weckruf war einzigartig!


----------



## Anto (25. Juni 2009)

Nix zu meckern, nur als Anmerkung 

Top
- WC am Fr. und Sa.
- Duschen, wenn max. 2 Kabinen "in Betrieb" waren
- die grauenhafte Livemusik aus den Lautsprechern erreichten die Zelte nicht


Flop
- WC am Sonntag
- Duschen, wenn mehr als 2 Kabinen "in Betrieb" waren. Das Wasser tröpfelte nur noch.
- zwei niedliche Kärcher konnten den Ansturm nicht bewältigen
- wichtige Durchsagen der Lautsprecher erreichten die Zelte nicht


----------



## bikec (25. Juni 2009)

Daumen hoch:

- Organisation allgemein
- warmes Wasser Duschen
- Beleuchtung Trail
- Streckenpräperation
- kein Stromausfall bei uns

Daumen runter:

- MUSIK!!!!! den Lärm und diese Pseudokunden brauchte keiner
- Bikekärchern dauert Stunden / Bikekärcher an sich
- zum Essen gab es teilweise in der Nacht nur noch Äpfel ...
- Abendessen war ein bissl wenig
- Streckenabsicherung


----------



## Aitschie (25. Juni 2009)

Gibts eigentlich noch private Fotoaufnahmen von der Siegerehrung???? Sportografen waren etwas sparsam, von uns gibts nur ein Bild und da sind nichtmal alle 4 Leute drauf


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (26. Juni 2009)

so jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort

ein ganz dickes Lob an das Organisationsteam. Dieses Jahr war wirklich eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Die Zeitmessung hat wunderbar funktioniert, die Wechselzone mit laufen fand ich wirklich gut, nachdem ich Anfang gedacht habe das wird vielleicht nicht so gut sein, aber war wunderbar. Da im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr keine Unfälle deswegen passiert sind (meines Wissens).
Nachdem ich die Strecke eine Woche vorher abgefahren bin und nach einer Runde meine Schaltung machte was sie wollte, auf Grund des vielen Schlamms, habvt ihr die Strecke wunderbar hinbekommen! Das lief richtig gut, bis auf die zähe Waldpassage, wo ich gedacht habe, hat hier jemand Leim verschüttet?!

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden und bin mit einem befriedigtem Gefühl nach Hause gefahren, da unser Team sich verbessert hat und das die Orga so gut lief. 
Trotzdem muss ich einen Kritikpunkt äußern, aber da geht an einige Fahrer. Bei 95% der Fälle hat es wunderbar funktioniert wenn man geschrien hat "recht" oder "links" un dman kam vorbei. Ich habe auch die schnelleren durchgelassen sofern mir es die Strecke erlaubte. Doch es gab einige Fahrer die sich mit beseite drücken Platz verschafft haben und an den unmöglichsten Stellen überholt haben. Das fand ich nicht ganz fair. Ich weiss das wir bei einem Rennen sind und mit etwas härteren Bandagen gekämpft wird, aber gerade nachts muss sowas nicht sein. Bzw. gab es Fahrer die einen partu nicht vorbeilassen wollten, ruft man recht fährt er nach "rechts" genau in die Spur wo ich schon war, ruft man "Links" weil man vorher nicht vorbeikam an der rechten Seite und Links vorbei will fährt er nach Links. Beim Zweiten mal habe ich gedacht Ok vllt. bloss ein Missverständnis, aber dem war nicht so, im genau dort hingefahren wo ich lang wollte um mich ja nicht vorbeilassen zu müssen. Das gekämpft wird Ok, aber das war kein Fahrer, der in unserer klasse mitgefahren ist. Aber nichts desto Trotz soll das nicht den Gesamteindruck des Rennens beinflussen.

positiv:
- Streckenzustand
- warme Duschen
- das Essen die ganze Zeit
- Zeiterfassung
- Orga

negativ
- Duschen am Sonntag nur ein Rinnsaal
- Kärcherstation
- WC's am Sonntag
- mach unsprtliches verhalten einiger Fahrer

Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr und das wird bestimmt wieder eine super Veranstaltung!

Gruß
an alle Teilnehmer, Veranstalter, Betreuer

PS: Ein besonderer Dank geht an unser Betruerteam! Ihr wart wirklich Spitze!!


----------



## bikec (26. Juni 2009)

Das mit den unfairen Fahrer habe ich auch mitbekommen. Ich fahre zwar nicht um die Top3 mit, aber für die Top10 Fahrer hat es trotzdem gereicht ... Ich kann es nicht verstehen, wenn 2 Fahrer vor mir auf dem Trail einer ein bisschen langsam macht und 2 Fahrer hinter mir einer brüllt, das der dort vorne verschwinden soll. Das ist doch sinnlos und peinlich. Und wo er sich dann an allen vorbeigequält hatte, kam auf der Schotterstraße Richtung Stausee nichts und viele fuhren wieder vorbei ...


----------



## elcane (2. Juli 2009)

^^ Einige Fahrer haben eben keine Kinderstube. Tröstlich ist dabei bloß, dass das meist auch wieder die Fahrer sind die man im Gegenanstieg mühelos stehen lässt. *fg* Hab aber leider solche Situationen bloß bei uns in Chemnitz erlebt (aber vielleicht nehm ich als Chemnitzer das hier auch nur differenzierter wahr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. Juli 2009)

hallo, hat vielleicht einer seinen Radcomputer mitlaufen lassen und kann mal die länge und höhendifferenz gestätigen.
danke


----------



## racing_basti (15. Juli 2009)

8,4km und 100hm pro Runde - aufgezeichnet mit Polar S720i


----------



## AleIC (12. August 2009)

Nach dem Premierenjahr 2007 mit 370 Startern und den erfolgreichen 2. und 3. Veranstaltungen in den Jahren 2008 und 2009, geht das *"HEAVY24" am 19.-20. Juni 2010* in seine vierte Runde. 

Das âHEAVY24â konnte sich im Jahr 2009 mit 184 Teams und 705 Startern neben MÃ¼nchen und Duisburg als eines der groÃen 24-Stunden-Rennen in Deutschland mit internationalem Starterfeld etablieren. Gemeinsam fuhren alle Starter 9.388 Runden mit 82.614,4 Kilometern und 1.164,11 HÃ¶henkilometern â somit wurde die Erde mehr als 2 mal komplett umrundet und die Teilnehmer wÃ¤ren 13 mal auf den Mount Everest geradelt. 
Zugleich ist Chemnitz als erstes Rennen dieser Art in den neuen BundeslÃ¤ndern fester Bestandteil fast aller wichtigen Rennkalender geworden. 

Die seit 2009 neue StreckenfÃ¼hrung mit einer RundenlÃ¤nge von 8,67 Kilometern und 124 HÃ¶henmetern bietet Hobby-Fahrern und ambitionierten Piloten gleichermaÃen eine ordentliche Herausforderung. Die neuen Streckenabschnitte fordern von den Teilnehmern fahrerisches Geschick und machen deutlich, dass es sich bei diesem Rennen um ein Mountainbike-Rennen handelt.


----------



## bikec (12. August 2009)

Ein kleiner Labsus. Wir waren 130 mal auf dem Gipfel


----------



## Aitschie (17. August 2009)

AleIC schrieb:


> Nach dem Premierenjahr 2007 mit 370 Startern und den erfolgreichen 2. und 3. Veranstaltungen in den Jahren 2008 und 2009, geht das *"HEAVY24" am 19.-20. Juni 2010* in seine vierte Runde.
> 
> Das HEAVY24 konnte sich im Jahr 2009 mit 184 Teams und 705 Startern neben München und Duisburg als eines der großen 24-Stunden-Rennen in Deutschland mit internationalem Starterfeld etablieren. Gemeinsam fuhren alle Starter 9.388 Runden mit 82.614,4 Kilometern und 1.164,11 Höhenkilometern  somit wurde die Erde mehr als 2 mal komplett umrundet und die Teilnehmer wären 13 mal auf den Mount Everest geradelt.
> Zugleich ist Chemnitz als erstes Rennen dieser Art in den neuen Bundesländern fester Bestandteil fast aller wichtigen Rennkalender geworden.
> ...



Woher die Info?? auf der Homepage steht noch nichts..... 

Termin wäre super, keine Überschneidung mit München. Wobei zwei Wochen Regeneration schon noch besser wären....


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2009)

Wenn der Termin so bleibt wäre das super.
Da sind wir dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joern-mtb-24 (27. September 2009)

AleIC schrieb:


> Nach dem Premierenjahr 2007 mit 370 Startern und den erfolgreichen 2. und 3. Veranstaltungen in den Jahren 2008 und 2009, geht das *"HEAVY24" am 19.-20. Juni 2010* in seine vierte Runde.
> 
> Das HEAVY24 konnte sich im Jahr 2009 mit 184 Teams und 705 Startern neben München und Duisburg als eines der großen 24-Stunden-Rennen in Deutschland mit internationalem Starterfeld etablieren. Gemeinsam fuhren alle Starter 9.388 Runden mit 82.614,4 Kilometern und 1.164,11 Höhenkilometern  somit wurde die Erde mehr als 2 mal komplett umrundet und die Teilnehmer wären 13 mal auf den Mount Everest geradelt.
> Zugleich ist Chemnitz als erstes Rennen dieser Art in den neuen Bundesländern fester Bestandteil fast aller wichtigen Rennkalender geworden.
> ...



schade, dass der termin so eng an münchen dran liegt!  für einzelfahrer  wären zwei wochen gerade noch so machbar. 
ist der termin absolut fix?


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (27. September 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Woher die Info?? auf der Homepage steht noch nichts.....
> 
> Termin wäre super, keine Überschneidung mit München. Wobei zwei Wochen Regeneration schon noch besser wären....




keine überschneidung??
-ich weiß nicht genau was du fährst, aber für einzelfahrer und auch noch für zweier-teams ist das mehr als eng!!


----------



## AleIC (29. Dezember 2009)

Schaut doch auch rüber in das neue Forum für das 2010ér Rennen! Für Eure Favoritenliste hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=415890&highlight=HEAVY+24+2010


----------



## s_works1 (30. Dezember 2009)

I want to get some infos in english about 24h -2010


----------



## Sabo.g (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich hätte nicht wenig Lust in Chemnitz (2010) mitzufahren. Suche daher noch Unentschlossene die mit mir ein Team bilden, oder aber bestehende Teams die noch einen Fahrer benötigen. Meldet euch bitte einfach.


MFG Sabo


----------



## schkev (2. Februar 2010)

s_works1 schrieb:


> I want to get some infos in english about 24h -2010


What do you wanna know? Most details don`t need to be translated.
If there are any special questions, don`t wait with your questions! 
What cathegory do you intend to ride?


----------



## s_works1 (3. Februar 2010)

schkev schrieb:


> What do you wanna know? Most details don`t need to be translated.
> If there are any special questions, don`t wait with your questions!
> What cathegory do you intend to ride?




Thanks, but I have got private message with all info what I need. Thanks a lot.

Kris


----------

